# How/Where do you push to get baby out?!? tmi question!



## josephine3

Ok so this sounds really strange but when you push baby out, where are you pushing onto? Are you actually pushing into the vagina area or are you pushing just like when you have a poo?!! :blush: It just got me thinking cos on the birth programmes they always say 'push into your bottom' and I always think...'well but its not coming out you bottom....'

Whats a good technique?! Do u really push the same as having a bm or is it different?
Sorry about this post lol.


----------



## onemorebabe

the only thing that seperates your bum from your vagina is a thin layer of tissue.. you really use your stomach muscles and the same muscles u use when you do kegels.. And honestly its not something you can really explain.. You just have to figure out how to push while your pushing.. Thats why first babies can take much longer to push out than 2 and 3rd+ babies... Pushed for an hour with#1 and 16minutes with #2


----------



## Torz

Yes you push like you are having a poo (sorry). The head pushes on the bowels so it does just feel like you are having a huge poo anyway so its where you naturally want to push.


----------



## nov_mum

It never felt like a poo type push to me. The feeling of pushing tells your body exactly what to do, you just have to go with it. If you don't get the urge to push or have an epidural you won't know how to push exactly. You will be coached to but it's a bit like blowing up a balloon when you don't know how. Ineffectual and time consuming until you get the hang of it.


----------



## josephine3

Hmmm thanx ladies! Love how i can ask anything on these boards!


----------



## amjon

It's like you're having a poo.


----------



## nov_mum

My friend said it was like vomiting (not in the way it feels obviously) . You can't do it unless your body sort of starts it off. It's also very difficult to control as it is a reflex not a conscious movement. I hope that makes sense??


----------



## emilyjade

its all into your bum but your body knows when its time and does it for you, with my first i pushed into my bum second time my body did it instinctively and i couldnt stop the pushing! x


----------



## LucyBee83

It feels like you're pushing deep into your bum, no doubt you will be farting like a trooper!!!
Its like a massive amount of pressure building down below, like you're about to pass a bowling bowl!
When it comes to the time, you'll know the feeling! :winkwink:


----------



## josephine3

Hehehe gettin some fun replies :haha: thanx ladies all helpful stuff


----------



## goddess25

Its a totally involuntary thing that happens that you have no control over but it felt like I was using my tummy and my bum at the same time.


----------



## tashyluv

Well everyone used to joke to me and say its like going for a big poo! I thought people where kidding me. However now that I have experienced it, thats how I would discribe it. Before the pushing stage the midwife kept asking me if I felt like I needed to go (poo lol) or even just having mega pressure in that area. The midwife said thats good and just to push in to that. It was quite weird because your mind kind of thinks "this is wrong, I don't want to poo!" :haha: and at first I was kinda worried but the midwife assured me that it was a natural feeling and to go with it. Next time I get that feeling I will be thinking "yes the end is near!" 

You will know what I mean at the tiime and you will go "oh yeah" lol


----------



## kaylajade.x

So glad this thread came up... I was wondering this too lol :blush:

x


----------



## josephine3

hehe thanks tashy!!
I bet it is a strange feeling to feel as if you're pooing on a bed!!! I bet you kinda dont want to lol... if I know ahead of time when Im going to go into labor (pretty impossible I spose lol) I think I wont eat too much before to try and avoid any incidents lol


----------



## Housewife83

I also felt like I was doing a poo. I remember when I was pushing asking the midwife 'are you sure I'm not doing a poo?' I was convinced that I was going to poo all over the bed!

Occasionally even now when I have to go the memories come flooding back.


----------



## josephine3

Hehehe. Oh dear im not looking forward to this lol


----------



## loopy loulou

I'm afraid it does feel like you are pushing out a huge poo and, chances are, you probably will be! It's completely normal, and (tmi alert.....) my midwife actually got excited when she saw a bit of poo floating in the pool cause it meant that I was pushing in the right place and baby was coming soon!

Like others have said, your body will lead the way:) xxx


----------



## xsadiex

Its a bit like pooing, I found I didn't have to make myself push, my body did it for me and I couldn't really stop it!


----------



## griffinh

i felt like i was taking a massive shit when i was pushing, then id get an urge and it was both pushing into the vagina and bum at the same time - very odd feeling but amazing :)


----------



## xxEMZxx

You push through your bottom. I remember with my son asking if this was normal as I felt like I really needed to go toilet lol x


----------



## vixxen

Yes definitely like pushing out a poo! That's why so many of us crap our selves lol (only once so far:blush:).


----------



## Kess

nov_mum said:


> My friend said it was like vomiting (not in the way it feels obviously) . You can't do it unless your body sort of starts it off. It's also very difficult to control as it is a reflex not a conscious movement. I hope that makes sense??

It is sort of like the feeling in your abdomen when you vomit, like an uncontrollable tensing of the muscles. It felt like that to me more than going for a poo. I did feel pressure like I needed to poo but the pushing was different. That said, I didn't push deliberately anyway, until getting his head out, I just relaxed and my body did it for me mostly. I didn't have to wonder how to push, OP, I could no more have done it differently than walked on the moon at that point, my body took over and said This is how we are doing it.



josephine3 said:


> hehe thanks tashy!!
> I bet it is a strange feeling to feel as if you're pooing on a bed!!! I bet you kinda dont want to lol... if I know ahead of time when Im going to go into labor (pretty impossible I spose lol) I think I wont eat too much before to try and avoid any incidents lol

You may well know when labour is coming since it often starts slowly (especially with first babies). But not eating is a bad idea since you'll need your strength for labour - you wouldn't try and run a marathon without fuel would you? Your body may well have a "clearout" anyway prior to labour so there may be nothing there. On the bed may not be the best place to labour for you anyway, being upright can help a lot, or hands and knees, and even sat on the toilet can be great as you subconsciously relax your sphincters which helps things progress. And you wouldn't be holding back labour by worrying about pooing!


----------



## josephine3

Well on the 13th august at 2.56 am i had my baby. And im still just as clueless over how to push lol. It didnt feel like pooing tho. I even asked the mw how to do it and she just said 'go with what ever u feel' but i must say my body wasnt telling me much it wasnt obvious and natural to me 'how' to do it. But hey, it must have worked :)


----------



## Cassandra1995

Congrats on your baby but I wanted to answer your question lol.

To me it felt like I was pooping, I kept farting and then I'd get the urge to push and it felt funny with me pushing like I was taking a shit and the baby pushing in my vagina. I would keep putting my chin on my chest and pushing as hard as I could, then there was a point where the baby's head would come out and then go back in. I pushed for an hour and a half before my daughter was born.


----------



## star_light

my doc. put 2 fingers in my vigina and tell me to push and force them out of my body ,it really work..after 12 pushes in one hour my son was born with few stiches...


----------



## MegnJoe

Ur body will let u know. Even with an epidural, in ny case, I felt the pressure and knew instinctively. It is like pushing down, from ur bottom. U will know when it is said to u, exactly what they mean. Just don't push with ur face, like don't fill ur cheeks up with air. But once u r pushing and u do that, u will feel the difference in quality of push when u don't fill ur cheeks with air :)

Oh ha! Congratulations on ur baby! I didn't realize this was an old thread lol


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

As the other ladies have said, literally like having a poo. Midwives always say push like you're constipated :haha: And you will know when the pushing stage hits and when to push (unless you have an epidural then mws may have to tell you when)


----------



## MrsMM24

*JOSEPHINE*... I am happy I found you! Congrats on the birth Hun!!!


----------



## Emma&Freya

When I was in labour even before I was in labour I was adamant I needed a poo. When time came to pushing I was pushing a poo out, and what a beautiful poo it was :cloud9:


----------



## tashyluv

josephine3 said:


> Well on the 13th august at 2.56 am i had my baby. And im still just as clueless over how to push lol. It didnt feel like pooing tho. I even asked the mw how to do it and she just said 'go with what ever u feel' but i must say my body wasnt telling me much it wasnt obvious and natural to me 'how' to do it. But hey, it must have worked :)

Congratulations on you baby!! My advice was no help then haha! but glad you and baby are fine xxx


----------



## mara16jade

Congrats on the new arrival!!!! :)

So for other women who had an epidural - how did if feel to push? Did it still feel like taking a poo? 

How do you push with an epidural, is there a way to not be flat on your back, but maybe the bed could be at in incline so you're sort of sitting up? I have no idea how this stuff is done..... :haha:


----------



## nikkchikk

My nurse kept saying, 'push like you're having a bowel movement', and that's exactly how it felt.


----------



## nikkchikk

mara16jade said:


> Congrats on the new arrival!!!! :)
> 
> So for other women who had an epidural - how did if feel to push? Did it still feel like taking a poo?
> 
> How do you push with an epidural, is there a way to not be flat on your back, but maybe the bed could be at in incline so you're sort of sitting up? I have no idea how this stuff is done..... :haha:

I was laying on my back at a slight incline. I could not see over my belly, which was SUPER annoying!


----------



## Jaxvipe

I had an epidural and I knew when to push because I just felt ALOT of pressure down there and in my hips. My nurse told me to push like I was constipated so I just pushed as hard as I could.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had an epidural and I knew when to push because I was getting a lot of pressure down there. Your body gets a natural urge to push and I was so relieved when I could finally push. You push as if you're having a massive bm. It was bloody awesome finally being able to push! :blush:


----------



## x Helen x

Didn't feel like I was pushing from my bum at all, it was definitely more vaginal for me. Plus I didn't really have to think about where I was pushing, it just happened all on its own - totally involuntary. I couldn't have NOT pushed if that makes sense, it's like trying to stop a sneeze! I was only pushing for about 5 mins though (if that), so not long at all.


----------



## josephine3

Yeah definitely a more vaginal feeling for me too helen!! I tried pushing into my bum and all it did was make me poo hahaha..i even asked if it was making me poo at the time and they said no!!! my oh told me after it did a bit. i wish they had been honest as I was trying out a different technique lol!!!


----------



## JuniorAsh

I don't know where I was pushing to! I was just pushing, and my baby came out! I think you just know how to do it when the time comes!


----------



## stephanyox

You push like your going for a poo.. nice i know! haha! only thing i will say is when your pushing through a contraction, stop for a quick breathe then carry on with a big push, as your birth canal is shaped kind of like a U bend, if you stop pushing baby tends to go back more than he/she did forward which can make the pushing stage a lot longer and more tiering.


----------



## armywife11

mara16jade said:


> Congrats on the new arrival!!!! :)
> 
> So for other women who had an epidural - how did if feel to push? Did it still feel like taking a poo?
> 
> How do you push with an epidural, is there a way to not be flat on your back, but maybe the bed could be at in incline so you're sort of sitting up? I have no idea how this stuff is done..... :haha:

I felt pressure but didn't feel like a poo to me. They cut my epidural off so I could feel everything. 

They offered to roll me on my side but I literally couldn't move so it felt like I wasn't supported. I was laying on my back with my hubby pushing me up so I could push. They brought a mirror in so I could see what I was doing. I was able to feel her move down and contractions since they cut off the epi early for me.


----------

